# foliar or soil? Feature 6-0-0 Water Soluble



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I wanted to apply this together with a soil amendment (air8) and promiodine.

I also need to do an app of prop 14.3

Can i do all of these at once with a soil spray tip? or do i need to use foliar.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I think you want propiconizole and Feature to be foliar, and the others soil.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

So, perhaps ill do two applications then.

How about humic acid?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

The nuances are important, let's break things down real quick and you can make up your mind based on convenience, weather forecast, etc. I see you have a large yard to manage.

Feature is applied foliarly but may need washing off after 12+ hrs to eliminate tip burn/browning, depending on strength of application. The included micros can then be washed into the soil to be taken up by the roots. NOTE: Do not tank mix with Air8, which is a high pH solution (see label).

Propiconazole is mainly a systemic fungicide, needing to get into the root zone .. but can have curative qualities too. Foliar spray is acceptable, soil spray is just as good. It depends on what you're trying to accomplish. Middle ground is to foliar spray and water in 12-24 hrs later (same as feature).

Humic acid at its core is a soil amendment. No reason why it can't be foliar sprayed though if it'll get watered in (again, as above).

Prodiamine is same as HA - typically soil applied but as it needs watering in it can be sprayed foliarly and watered in after.

Air8 is also as above two - soil application but can be watered in with the others. Do not mix with FEAture due to high pH!

if it was me I'd foliar spray FEAture and next day apply the other products and water in.


----------

